# '65 GTO disc brake/ master cylinder question



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Fellas, I am going to do the front disc brake conversion on my '65. I have a '70 Lemans frame with the brakes already so I am going to use it... I know that I can install the spindles/ calipers/ rotors/ etc. My problem is what do I do about the brake lines/ master cylinder and proportioning valve? My parts car lacks all that... my '65 has manual brakes and I would like to keep it that way, I do not produce enough vacuum and I do not want to bother with a vacuum reservoir (for now at least). I have tried a few manual disc brake master cylinders but my rod at the pedal seems way to short... Is there a dual master cylinder that would bolt up with no modification? And what bore size do I need, or at least what is the application so I can get it from the parts store? I need to put a prop. valve somewhere...which one do I use and where would it wind up going? I assume it would go where the original 4-way distribution block went... I would like to make this a simple as possible and I really stink at making custom length brake lines so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

I would call inlinetube.com (800) 385 - 9452 they have all of that stuff including the proportioning valve.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree, they are the place for hardware of almost any kind, i went dual reservoir manual for now, with adjustable prop. valve, if i feel it needs power after i break the motor in i will add booster. have Rightstuff disc brake conversion.


----------

